# Buckskin pitbull?



## iraanna (Dec 11, 2021)

Hey everybody!

this is my sweet girl Ágil and I’m curious is the right color of her named buckskin pitbull?
Her parents are blue nose pitbulls, but she turned out this color.
And or which genes are compatible with her?
Or any good dna test? Just wondering for later.

Kind regards ✌🏽


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well blue nose is just the color of their noses it doesn't really mean much, it is a dilute of Black. Not sure of your pup would be considered buckskin with a black mask. Beautiful pup! This explains the colors. American Pit Bull Terrier Color Chart - American Dog Breeders Assoc.


----------



## Joray (11 mo ago)

Are those blue dogs its parents? I thought it was same dog but u said its parents were blue


----------

